# Just in time for chiller



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

EDIT: Have sold through on the items originally posted, THANKS!!!:thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The first pic is Adam West, fresh out of brain surgery with his electrodes ripped out.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I'll have to look you up!

Jeff


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Jeff; not sure WHERE in the dealers room I will be, but I will be sharing a table with my friend Vin from Resin Crypt, so look for some INCREDIBLE classic monster type diorama kits and I will be there! :thumbsup: Also, Frank from Moebius is sending me some 50th Anniversary "Lost in Space" kits, and I will also have the 1/72 Viper MKVII and Cylon two packs. 
Tom


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Where to be a new Utility Belt with the head? Kinda done with Chiller, good memories of the past. That place now is a train wreck, ever since that snow storm from years ago. Cult missed out on a replacement head for Aurora James Bond of James T Kirk from "Where No Man Has Gone Before, and The Green Hornet for Barnabas Collins kit. But never say never.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Bwain no more said:


> Jeff; not sure WHERE in the dealers room I will be, but I will be sharing a table with my friend Vin from Resin Crypt, so look for some INCREDIBLE classic monster type diorama kits and I will be there! :thumbsup: Also, Frank from Moebius is sending me some 50th Anniversary "Lost in Space" kits, and I will also have the 1/72 Viper MKVII and Cylon two packs.
> Tom


Looking forward to it all, Tom. I'm particularly jazzed to see Bill, Angela, Marta and Mark together. Just hope they'll allow pics with the Chariot.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

EDIT: Need to clear out some old images to make room for some new ones!
Tom


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Bwain no more said:


> Al; I AM working on alternate pouches for the utility belt as well as a replacement batarang that will represent the "hero" folding version and the oversize holster shaped pouch that holds it. BTW, as to your suggestions about producing the pilot Kirk and Green Hornet heads, you CAN go ahead and say NEVER. *  BUT...coming next for the old Aurora Dracula, the sculpt is complete for "Count Mora" from "Mark of the Vampire", hope to drop it off with my moldmaker at the show. :thumbsup:
> Tom
> 
> *At least NOT from me. Feel free to take the ideas and run with them, I will be glad to put you in touch with several EXCELLENT sculptors!


Ok, I'll say never. Count Mora is excellent.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

EDIT: Have sold through on mentioned items, thanks! :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

always found 'framed photos' to be a bitch to stay glued and
don't remind me about the amount of sanding ya gotta do...removing
those frames are a PAIN!!!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Buc; I'm guessing you will be the FIRST person I see when I get there (do you guys still hang out and smoke in the usual spot? ).
See you Friday!
Tom


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

I'll be there with bells on, shippie!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Even w/o the bells I recognized you, LOL! Great catching up (as always) I have a table booked for April, and SHOULD be back next Halloween (EVEN if I'm next to Apgar, LOL.) Adam West set did pretty well, sold ALOT of plastic kits! Modeling is NOT dead at Chiller, you just need to choose your market a bit more carefully than in past years. Hey Jeff (NTERPRISE), how did you do at the toyshow? :wave:
Tom


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Bwain no more said:


> Even w/o the bells I recognized you, LOL! Great catching up (as always) I have a table booked for April, and SHOULD be back next Halloween (EVEN if I'm next to Apgar, LOL.) Adam West set did pretty well, sold ALOT of plastic kits! Modeling is NOT dead at Chiller, you just need to choose your market a bit more carefully than in past years. Hey Jeff (NTERPRISE), how did you do at the toyshow? :wave:
> Tom


Tom
It was great seeing you at Chiller. I really like the West head and the Spock head and hands. I have the Spock kit that I'm going to send to my friend in Germany and she should be blown away.
By now, you've probably seen the pics with me and the Chariot and the LIS cast. It was fantastic seeing them again (except for Bill, since this was the first time I'd met him.)
As for the toy show, it was worth the stop on the way back to Dover. I picked up an assembled Barnabas Collins for $5 and an Academy/Minicraft B-29 Enola Gay, MIB, for $10.
Not bad, eh?

Jeff


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Hey Jeff good talking to you also. Hey, when you get ready to redo the Barnabas DO NOT worry about being gentle with the kit head, LOL. 
Tom


----------

